# Tv Toshiba no hay audio ni sonido



## byron pes (Jul 30, 2013)

queridos colegas se me presenta una dificultad con este tv que bueno de un rato a otro dejo de funcionarme en la pantalla no se ve ni se escucha nada pero si se escucha que se genera el alto voltaje y pues la pantalla sigue oscura no enciende y no genera ni un tipo de imagen pero al momento de encenderlo se escucha que el tv arranca normalmente pueden ayudarme con este problema\'? ...


----------



## felipe (Ago 3, 2013)

sugerencias. puedes darle un poco solo un poco al screen en el flyback de esta manera podras checar si en verdad hay alto voltaje. si aparece una linea horizontal la falla es en el circuito vertical. puedes pegar con cinta un neon de esos que usan las planchas y pegarla al cuerpo del fly si enciende es indicio de que hay alto voltaje.otra opcion es desconectar el filamento y aplicarle voltaje con una fuente externa esperas a que caliente el filamento le das al screen y observas la pantalla. saludos respetuosos. felipe ascencio.


----------



## DJ T3 (Ago 3, 2013)

Sería interesante saber qué haz hecho hasta el momento.

¿Medidas de voltaje, resistencias, diodos, etc...?

Saludos.


----------



## blanko001 (Ago 3, 2013)

Aveces sucede que parece encender la pantalla, se ve oscura, se siente oscilar el flyback... pero no se escucha nada: puede estar en la opción de vídeo o con el mínimo de volumen, y como no anda bien de imagen no nos damos cuenta y pensamos que está dañado el audio también.

PD: el título del post es lo que me llamó la atención, no hay audio ni sonido


----------



## alexvillarreal (Ago 6, 2013)

ilustrenme por favor, acaso no son lo mismo??????????


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 6, 2013)

modelo del tv hombree, quizás sea un falla común y bien documentada para tu modelo de tv


----------

